# could painful breast = possible closeness to labour?



## GossipGirly

ok I know this is a common thing throughout pregnancy, but last week they have got very very painful and nipples super painful, even clothes rubbing on them and they seem to have grown and feel a bit lumpy. 

Iv been losing some plug and having some cramp type things last week so my question is:

Could this be another sign labour is close? Is my body getting ready? Anyone recently given birth notice a change in breasts not long beforehand? 

Or is this just a long shot? :thumbup:


----------



## trulymadly

Wish I could help hun but I've been having exact same symptoms for 3wks now and am currently 5 days overdue.
I actually cannot believe she's still in there with the signals my body has been giving.
:hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

boohooo :( I new the answer u know, I just really wanna meet her, anytime after friday is fine haha x


----------



## trulymadly

:rofl:

I know exactly how you feel hun, these last 5 days have been longer than the last 40wks put together...fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long.
x


----------



## upthehammers

lol im sick of waiting too, been having pains for what feels like years now and today my boobs have been hurting like mad (only had ultra sore boobs for the first 10 weeks or so) and its got to the point where i feel like my nipples are on fire or about to bleed (sorry tmi!!) ...grr why wont baby just hurry up and get here!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

It could still be a while...hang in there sweetie! Mine hurt from 34 wks onwards and I didnt deliver til 38 wks. But my milk did come in on day 2 which I guess is pretty uncommon but oh well.


----------



## Soos

i swear i wanted to ask the same question! I guess it's all part of the processs, lets hope our babies are on their way sooner than we think


----------



## mumandco

Mine went sore a few days before I went into labour good luck ladies the last few dAys are the hardest x


----------



## julietz

I would like to say yes just because my breast havnt hurt at all during 3rd tri but were so painful leading up to then, and all of a sudden now, they are tender but not very sore and i have noticed like a clear fluid from them, so believe the body is getting the milk rdy cos baby comming soon, keeps me possitive anyway :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev300pp___.png


----------



## pebbie1

Oh, I hope so! I am getting stabbing pains for the last few days in my cervix and since 2 days I am getting sharp pains in my boobs as well. There is a new pain every day! Hahaha. I was telling everyone how quick time was going, but now with every new pain I get excited and think it might be a labour sign and unfortunately time has slowed down big style!!!!! Can't wait till the baby is here so I can stop googling every pain I get and stop the constant knicker checking hahaha


----------

